# Global automakers to demo Combined Charging System at EVS26



## Grant_NZ (May 28, 2008)

So how does this work??


----------



## somanywelps (Jan 25, 2012)

So they're changing the standard again?


----------



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

That is the mennekes connector for the European cars. There is a very similar unit for the J1772 cars in the US.





















Here is the socket.










Here is the US version.


----------

